# biting ducks?



## HunterAndSteelersFan10101 (Nov 18, 2007)

i've seen hunters bite ducks to kill them and i've tried ringing duck's kneck and it doesn't work well, does anyone know how and where to bite it or a better way to humanely and quickly kill ducks?

THANKS


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

pm sent explaining the correct way. Main thing to learn is not to imitate a vicious windmill. HATE decaps :x (It's all in the wrist; not the shoulder.) They deserve the respect of us learning & knowing how to do it correctly/humanely like you're gunning for.

Flush the whole biting idea down the crapper.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Well stated BandMan :beer:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I've heard arguments both ways on this one. Phil Robertson is the guy you're talking about. I read an article about how the whole thing came about. Supposedly another southern fella who I can't think ofs name right now, he's a buddy of Phil. Anyways, he was out hunting with his kid one day. Every time they rung a duck the little boy would start to cry. So they asked him why he was crying. He told them because they were being mean to the ducks, or in other words, not showing them any respect. So the guy got to thinking and figured if he could get his canine tooth right on the birds brain and give it a quick shot, the kid would quit crying.

I guess I'm not gonna judge anyone who does the bight thing the right way and for the right reason. But like said, ringing isn't that hard. You just have to have your hand in the right spot and it's one quick flip. Not that bad.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Ringing the necks work ok for ducks but geese its not possible to ring there necks IMO they have necks that just dont do it at all. The biting thing seems stupid to me, My grandpa always just kneels on there back and that forces all the air out kill them in like 5 seconds no joke.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I use my Browning 3.5 inch BPS to kill the ducks and geese.


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

I've personally seen the biting of the brain way of killing a duck/goose. There is no way in hell I would do this, it may be quick, it may be the best way to humanely kill a bird, but that is just to much for me and my mouth. All the ringing of the neck takes is just one quick twist like said above, and its done, quick and clean. Not to mention safe for you.


----------



## I'm with Diver (Apr 7, 2008)

"Aint nuthin like the taste of duck blood in your mouth, bout 30 minutes after daylight."


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

There is actually a plier like tool that is used to separate the vertebrae of the bird but I've never used it. Its supposed to act almost the same way the biting of the head and neck does. Rather than biting into the brain I think most people separate the vertebrae with their teeth. I'll just stick to ringing their neck on both ducks and geese, not a pleasant thing to do but its effective.


----------



## Dutch hunter (May 18, 2008)

Whe use a steel ring wih a small sharp nail and press it into the brain. Easy, clean and verry fast. But the best way is a clean shot and for those hunters who are not that experianced please don t shoot to far in the beginning.


----------



## cancan (Feb 28, 2008)

Never had a problem breaking/ringing a gooses neck. Like said before its in the wrist motion not windmilling the bird.


----------



## HunterAndSteelersFan10101 (Nov 18, 2007)

its easy to do on a goose but its hard to do on a duck, so how do you do it better on a duck?


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Here's a necker tool. Works great, we use them at retriever clubs during tests where the shot flier is retrieved a little alive still. Instead of jacking the dogs up by seeing a bird being spun up just a little pinch and that's all she wrote.

http://www.dogsafield.com/prodinfo.asp?number=R001-800


----------

